# Verschiedene Vordergrundfarben in einer TextArea



## fabe (17. Jan 2004)

Hi!Das is zwar schon meine zweite Frage heute, aber ich hoff ich streß euch damit net  :wink:  !Also ich wollte wissen wie ich in ner TextArea als Vordergrundfarbe verschiedene Farben benutzen kann. So, dass z.B. in einem Chat die privaten Nachrichten ne andere Farbe haben als die öffentlichen Nachrichten.thx schonmal im vorraus fabe


----------



## acinau (17. Jan 2004)

Try this, see whether it works...

Font yuckFont = new Font("TimesRoman",Font.ITALIC,18);
JLabel colorfulLabel = new JLabel("humanum errare est");
colorfulLabel.setBackground(Color.CYAN);
colorfulLabel.setFont(yuckFont);


----------



## Roar (17. Jan 2004)

in einer textarea kannst du nur reinen text darstellen. nimm TextPane (wenns die in awt nich gibt JTextPane)

@acinau: he asked to do this in a TextArea (AWT) not a label


----------



## Guest (17. Jan 2004)

Okay, okay, do it in a JEditorPane and use html


----------



## fabe (17. Jan 2004)

Danke schonmal für die schnellen Antworten.Ich muß mich aber an Java 1.1 halten, deswegen muß ich AWT benutzen => keine Swing-Komponenten.Also was soll ich nehmen und wie schaut die programmierung damit aus (vielleicht ein src-sample).fabe


----------

